# First Real Outing In The 28rss Couple ?'s



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

hey first outing and went really well. have a few questions I haven't found through the search but if they have been answered I'm sorry.

1. When running the furnace through out your stay and one of the LP tanks run out will there be any indication light, beep, or something. I went with one full bottle and one bottle with some, I was worried if the LP ran out at night would I have any way of knowing. I will be dry camping with no hook ups most the time.

2. I have seen the light.... Has anyone else? When I look up at the AC filter there is a small red light that flashes. It is towards the front kind of above and behind where the on/off green light in the frame is. If you look up through the filters you can see the glow flashing. HUMMMMMMMM

3. hot water heater. If the circuit fails or the switch inside on the power pannel fails is there a way to manully light it? this question is also good for the furnace.

4. did have time for one little mod before we went and it was a big pay off. I insulated under the queen bed with carpet pading because home depot was out of the silver honeycomb stuff. Worked GREAT much better than the at home test stay the weekend before.

thanks again to everyone here y'all have been GREAT!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad your first trip went okay.

1. The tanks should have an auto switch over. On top of the tanks is the regulator assembly. There should be a little glass there and a lever that tells you which tank is the supply tank, if the bar in the glass is green, it's using the supply tank. If it's red it has switched over to the other tank and the supply tank is empty.

2. Mine has the blinking light, blinks all the time, haven't had any problems.

3. The water heater and furnace are electronic ignition, no way I know of of lighting them manually. Check the manual maybe?

I like your bed mod, it does get a little chilly without any insulation under the bed.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

One thing on the ignition of the WH, you may have to cycle the switch once or twice the first time you light it off on a trip, so all the air can purge out of the line. Lighting a burner on the stove for a minute or two might help a little.

I don't know either unit can be lighted manually. I can't even get to my furnace without major disassembly of the couch, so it isn't really an option for me. Like Mike, I would look in the manuals for the WH, and furnace for more specific details.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

"The tanks should have an auto switch over. On top of the tanks is the regulator assembly. There should be a little glass there and a lever that tells you which tank is the supply tank, if the bar in the glass is green, it's using the supply tank. If it's red it has switched over to the other tank and the supply tank is empty."

This must be different on yours then the 23RS .. or maybe something is wrong with mine ... when I ran out of gas in the first cylinder the bubble went from green to red and the gas went offin the trailer ... i had to go and manually flip the switch and relight the stove....

be curious to know if anyone knows for sure if it has automatic switch over....if so mine aint working and i need to have it checked out by the dealer when i get the chance -- ....

I am positive though that there is NO way of manually lighting an electronic ignitor...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would think if yours has the glass window and the green/red indicator it should switch over. The manual should tell you how it operates. Mine has switched over several times and the gas has not cut off.

Mike


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember you have to have both tank valves open for the auto switchover to work.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Indeed. Both tanks have to be opened up, and of course the secondary tank must be filled







Mine works just like Mike said. Green when running off the primary tank (that's the tank that the lever is pointing at, and I believe could be either), then indicates red when it automatically switches to the secondary tank. No human intervention required.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

As far as I know...they all have Marshall changeover regulators.

Point the changeover lever toward the cylinder you want to use (service cylinder). Open both cylinder valves. The indicator will turn green, and stay green as long there is fuel coming from that cylinder. When the service cylinder empties, it will draw gas from the 'reserve' cylinder to supply an uninterupted supply of fuel. (indicator turns red)


----------

